# What's your pick for the best baby carrier?



## RTT (Oct 26, 2007)

My dd is 7 months and I'm looking around for a new one.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to babywearing


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

:


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, this is probably not the answer you're looking for, but....it depends.







How big is your baby, how big are you, and what are you looking for in a baby carrier? How do you rate ease of use vs. comfort vs. quick off and on vs. your partner can wear it too? Do you have any physical problems or limitations?

There are lots of different style carriers out there, and there are lots of great ones -- all of them useful for different purposes. There's no one size fits all, really. So it's easier to point you in the right direction if we know what you want it for, what you like and dislike about carriers you've had, etc.


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

I vote a MT. We LOVE LOVE LOVE our Kozy.


----------



## moms angels (Oct 15, 2004)

My favorites are the Kali Mei Tai & the Kanga Carriers.


----------



## mama2elisabeth (Mar 15, 2008)

We love our Moby here! For a bigger baby, the back carry is really great. We're not quite there yet, but have tried it out a few times.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

ITA with Quirky, it depends. Right now my go to carrier is a Beco, but a year ago it would have been my BH. At another point in time I enjoyed a wrap, and yet another a pouch or RS. For me DS weight really has a lot to do with what I can wear comfortably and for how long.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Kozy. www.kozycarrier.com


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

8


----------



## ~ZooBabies~ (Jan 20, 2008)

Beco Butterly









I got mine recently and it's easy, comfortable, strcutured but soft fabric....Ah, I love it!! Love it, love it!









Good luck!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~ZooBabies~*
Beco Butterly









I got mine recently and it's easy, comfortable, strcutured but soft fabric....Ah, I love it!! Love it, love it!









Good luck!

I think the Butterfly is an awesome carrier, but you are aware of the recall, right? Becos sold in April on will have non-slipping safety buckles and Becos sold in January - March need to be sent back to be retrofitted with these buckles.

http://becobabycarrier.blogspot.com/...ly-recall.html

http://becobabycarrier.blogspot.com/...tted-info.html


----------



## likeniceweather (Dec 27, 2007)

We love our Ergo.


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *likeniceweather* 
We love our Ergo.


Yeah Ergo... We just got a Moby. DP uses Ergo I use the Moby


----------



## kimbersdawnly (Feb 19, 2007)

I definitely vote mei tai for that age. It will last you a while and it's a great sturdy, comfy carrier as baby gets heavier.


----------



## ilovedahlias (Feb 5, 2008)

My DD is 7 months old and my DS is 3. We have a babyhawk mei tai and just love it. I wrap DD in front back and hip she just loves it. She has taken to falling asleep on my back well im doing dishes, and i love the headrest. DS loves to be on my back for fun. Its better then a traditional piggy back because i have the use of both my hands.lol


----------



## moonstruck (Nov 30, 2007)

Yes, for that age I second Babyhawk mei tei with headrest.

But, you also need a wrap.







And later, I found I went back to ring sling-- a didy indio RS for very quick up and down once dd wanted to walk but could comfortably sit on my hip. Plus, my dd is BIG, so for a while now it has been the sturdy Ergo for piggyback rides. LOL.

Ok, for one choice I still recommend the Babyhawk with headrest.


----------



## momtokimari (Mar 8, 2008)

We LOVE our Ergo. Whem dd first came home, though, she was too small to be comfortable and safely carried in most carriers, so we had a Moby. I loved it too, but I found that once my dd was about 15lbs, the Moby was a bit too stretchy.


----------



## mama~anna (Mar 9, 2004)

I just posted it in another thread but I will post it here too, I love, love, love my www.olivesandapplesauce.com I also love my beco butterfly but it is off for recall.


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

I haven't tried a ton of brands, but I have used pretty much all the different types.

For newborn to 4 months or so I liked a wrap (I have a Hug a Bub, like a Moby). Really liked it for front carry, baby facing in at first then out.

After that all I ever used was our Ergo, pretty much always back carry after 6months. Hands down the best and most used baby item (after cloth diapers) we have. We're getting an infant insert so dh can use it while the new babe is still wee as the wrap is too intimidating to him.


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

I love my chunei. DS is now 5 months; the older her gets the more I use it.


----------



## Holistic Mama (Feb 23, 2008)

Just looking into this (due late April). I'm considering the Ergo or the Moby wrap.

The Ergo looks fantastic for comfort and versatility, but the Moby looks so darn simple as well as eco-friendly (no plastic buckles, or lots of different parts/materials), although Ergo do at least have an orgnaic cotton version.

Dunno.... hmmmmm.....


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

ergo gets my vote


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holistic Mama* 
Just looking into this (due late April). I'm considering the Ergo or the Moby wrap.

The Ergo looks fantastic for comfort and versatility, but the Moby looks so darn simple as well as eco-friendly (no plastic buckles, or lots of different parts/materials), although Ergo do at least have an orgnaic cotton version.

Dunno.... hmmmmm.....

Even though I hate to be an enabler... something to consider: The Moby is GREAT for little ones, but is tooooo stretchy after they hit around 15 lbs. That's when a SSC like the Ergo or a mei tai like the Kozy excells when the LO is heavier. You may want to consider getting both.


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maddymama* 
Even though I hate to be an enabler... something to consider: The Moby is GREAT for little ones, but is tooooo stretchy after they hit around 15 lbs. That's when a SSC like the Ergo or a mei tai like the Kozy excells when the LO is heavier. You may want to consider getting both.









I don't think that's really enabling... I think it's just the truth. I have a moby and 2 Kozys and 2 Becos. I really don't see using the moby past the newborn stage and I am not so sure I will like the other types when they are itty bitty.
Now if I weren't having twins I might skip the moby and try a mai tai or beco from birth - but I like that I can shove both into the moby. It's almost like a stunt i need to try.


----------



## Momof3invancouver (Feb 3, 2008)

My favorite right now is a Dream Carrier. It's such good quality. It's basically a Mei Tei that has buckles. I also am borrowing a Moshi Baby and like that too...they are very similar. I like Mei Tei's a lot better than wraps or slings.


----------



## trailwalker123 (Nov 16, 2007)

I cant find the dream carrier on line...do you have a link?

Thanks!


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

We love our DIY wraps!
They are so versitile and comfortable. We do have 2 ABC's - one from when I was a baby and a DIY mei tai from a pair of jeans. But I could do without them. I have just bought my first Didymos wrap







, so I'll let y'all know if it was worth it after it has arrived and we've taken it around the block.
Melinda


----------



## Julia2879 (Nov 9, 2006)

I think it's really hard to pick just one. We love our ergo for walks and hiking, but love our Storch wrap for naps. And you just can't beat the ease of a pouch or ring sling for errands. Sorry if that wasn't the answer you were looking for!


----------



## HerMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

I haven't tried very many, but I love my RS and am really enjoying my new Kozy too.


----------



## TwoOllies (Oct 15, 2007)

At around 4 months old we started using the Baby Trekker http://www.babytrekker.com/ It is Canadian made. We love it - I still carry him around in it at 18 months and 23 lbs. The straps are so cushy and wide - very comfortable. When he was younger, I could walk for hours in this thing. Maybe not so long now. Highly recommend it.


----------

